# Cerci



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa ne pensate?

In passato e stato molto discontinuo e una testa matta, ma se trova continuità questo come ala destra in nazionale (e perchè no anche nel milan) mi sembra nettamente più forte di Diamanti e Candreva, 
per essere un centrocampista ha sempre segnato molto,
peccato che sia anche molto spesso finito fuori squadra per il suo carattere


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Caratteraccio,anche quest'anno col suo mentore,Ventura,ha dato di matto un paio di volte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

si il problema di Cerci è soltanto la testa


----------



## pennyhill (17 Febbraio 2013)

Me lo ricordo nella primavera della Roma, lì era veramente incredibile con la sua fisicità debordante per la categoria. Detto questo, in un certo sistema e se sta bene, è un buon giocatore con tecnica discreta anche se non fenomenale. Però mi sembra anche uno poco intelligente, e non mi riferisco a quanto fa fuori dal campo.


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Se costa poco lo prenderei come alternativa a destra cioè in serie a fa la differenza


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

a me sembra che lui stesso si sopravvaluti troppo, si crede chissà chi, quando invece è un buon giocatore ma nulla di più. 

poi, se si azzardano a sostituirlo o a non farlo giocare, apriti cielo. 
ha avuto problemi ovunque sia andato. 

forse solo al pisa in B qualche anno fa (guarda caso sempre sotto l'ala di ventura) fece davvero bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

come giocatore non mi dispiace, non sta facendo male nel torino oggi ha fatto una grande partita come riserva non sarebbe affato male, se s impegna e gioca come sa giocare e piu forte di candreva ma su diamanti non saprei.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissimo giocatore, se avesse una testa diversa. Un giocatore cosi sarebbe perfetto nel nostro tridente a destra. Cosi inteso per caratteristiche, non certo per Cerci in sè, che ha voglia di fare il calciatore un mese si e cinque no.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Febbraio 2013)

Già dai tempi della primavera della Roma si vedeva che aveva un potenziale enorme e lo aveva confermato anche in U21 e nei primi anni da professionista, ma poi si è perso per colpa della testa calda che ha. Ormai inizia ad avere una certa età (se non sbaglio è un '85), peccato: avrebbe potuto fare tutta un'altra carriera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Febbraio 2013)

se avesse avuto la testa a posta sarebbe potuto diventare il robben italiano


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se avesse avuto la testa a posta sarebbe potuto diventare il robben italiano



Assolutamente vero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Nel tridente della nazionale, avendo praticamente un buco sulla destra, Cerci potrebbe essere una soluzione.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se avesse avuto la testa a posta sarebbe potuto diventare il robben italiano



Se al posto di Robben ci metti un Thomas Müller, allora mi abbonerò alla tua rivista.


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)

La Diva   

E' più forte di Niang


----------



## iceman. (18 Febbraio 2013)

A me sinceramente non e' mai piaciuto


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fortissimo!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Cerci convocato in nazionale

é inbarazzante avere sempre ragione


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Già dai tempi della primavera della Roma si vedeva che aveva un potenziale enorme e lo aveva confermato anche in U21 e nei primi anni da professionista, ma poi si è perso per colpa della testa calda che ha. Ormai inizia ad avere una certa età (se non sbaglio è un '85), peccato: avrebbe potuto fare tutta un'altra carriera


è un '87 quindi fa 26 anni quest'anno.
Convocazione in Nazionale meritatissima,ora tocca a lui dimostrare le sue grandi capacità.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerci convocato in nazionale
> 
> é inbarazzante avere sempre ragione



 sarebbe da comprare, se non fosse che rende solo con Ventura LOL


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore discreto, anche se può fare di più.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Avesse voglia questo qui, a fare l'attaccante a destra da noi sarebbe micidiale. 

El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Cerci

Attacco tutto italiano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Avesse voglia questo qui, a fare l'attaccante a destra da noi sarebbe micidiale.
> 
> El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Cerci
> 
> Attacco tutto italiano.


Questo credo debba essere l'attacco della nazionale.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2013)

Cioe' raga' state parlando di cerci manco fosse maradona


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Nessuno credo lo avvicini all'esser un fenomeno, ma Cerci era considerato quand'era un ragazzino un vero e proprio potenziale fenomeno. Poi sopratutto per colpa sua non ha mai reso per quel che vale. 

Ma è un giocatore con un mancino fatato, una progressione ed un cambio passo importante. 

Avesse un pò di testa sarebbe un grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Marzo 2013)

Sta facendo benissimo quest'anno, il salto di qualità mentale a mio parere può avvenire solo passando in una grande squadra.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sta facendo benissimo quest'anno, il salto di qualità mentale a mio parere può avvenire solo passando in una grande squadra.



Questo è indubbio.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ha un talento indiscutibile,ma non lo vedo adatto ad una squadra di caratura internazionale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Certo che è proprio un C........E
stasera si è fatto ammonire per chiedere l'espusione di Ciani che l'arbitro stava comunque espellendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno credo lo avvicini all'esser un fenomeno, ma Cerci era considerato quand'era un ragazzino un vero e proprio potenziale fenomeno. Poi sopratutto per colpa sua non ha mai reso per quel che vale.
> 
> Ma è un giocatore con un mancino fatato, una progressione ed un cambio passo importante.
> 
> Avesse un pò di testa sarebbe un grandissimo giocatore.


L'ultimo goal col Torino è meraviglioso in tal senso, progressione spaventosa più tocco morbido a giro di sinistro, spettacolare. Ha bisogno di continuità, di tanta continuità, ad esempio l'anno scorso fece una parte di campionato pazzesca con la Fiorentina(continuando quella della stagione precedente)poi si sgonfiò "irrimediabilmente" fino alla rinascita in maglia granata.


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno credo lo avvicini all'esser un fenomeno, *ma Cerci era considerato quand'era un ragazzino un vero e proprio potenziale fenomeno.* Poi sopratutto per colpa sua non ha mai reso per quel che vale.
> 
> Ma è un giocatore con un mancino fatato, una progressione ed un cambio passo importante.
> 
> Avesse un pò di testa sarebbe un grandissimo giocatore.



Confermo. A Roma se ne parlava come di un fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Confermo. A Roma se ne parlava come di un fenomeno.



Infatti quando un utente qui dentro, non ricordo chi, disse che Cerci sarebbe potuto essere il Robben italiano non esagerò per niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2013)

ma che gol ha fatto ? 

a giugno lo schifavo, ma se lijaic dovesse andare alla roma ci farei un pensierino, anche se temo sia tardissimo per muoversi.

no, ma andiamo avanti con un niang che si scarta da solo, un tamarro fuori ruolo e un brasiliano con la testa in brasile da 6 mesi...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2013)

Beh, rispetto a Niang è Maradona


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, rispetto a Niang è Maradona



.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Lo chiedo a gran voce da primavera scorsa, è maturato molto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Agosto 2013)

Suo fan da molto. Merita un grande palcoscenico.


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2013)

Un mio pupillo, prendiamoci lui e Ventura


----------



## Mou (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti quando un utente qui dentro, non ricordo chi, disse che Cerci sarebbe potuto essere il Robben italiano non esagerò per niente.



Pistocchi?


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2013)

e lui il giocatore che dobbiamo prendere.
assist, gol e dribbling... tutto quello che ci manca !


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti quando un utente qui dentro, non ricordo chi, disse che Cerci sarebbe potuto essere il Robben italiano non esagerò per niente.



modestamente , prima di pistocchi , sostenevo fosse il robben italiano , ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni  peccato abbia la testa calda , pero sulla destra ci sarebbe servito come il pane , io proverei a prenderlo magari dando dentro soldi piu nocerino ed emanuelson non si sa mai al torino dovessero accettare


----------



## tequilad (26 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> modestamente , prima di pistocchi , sostenevo fosse il robben italiano , ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni  peccato abbia la testa calda , pero sulla destra ci sarebbe servito come il pane , io proverei a prenderlo magari dando dentro soldi piu nocerino ed emanuelson non si sa mai al torino dovessero accettare



Non accetteranno hanno ingaggi troppo alti per loro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non accetteranno hanno ingaggi troppo alti per loro



si infatti lo scoglio piu grande è l'ingaggio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Agosto 2013)

Di Cerci mi vanto di essere il primo ad aver aperto questo Tread, in tempi non sospetti
Rimane una testa matta ma è meglio di Diamanti oltre che più giovane


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Che gol che ha fatto ieri  speri resti al Torino ci deve salvare


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Beh ormai non si muove più dal toro.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Settembre 2013)

In pochi lo volevano qualche mese fa, in questo momento è il capocannoniere del campionato. Calciatore che adoro da anni


----------



## Frikez (26 Settembre 2013)

Non è da Milan (cit.)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

l'avevo detto che sarebbe stato perfetto...l'attacco della Nazionale Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Cerci


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'avevo detto che sarebbe stato perfetto...l'attacco della Nazionale Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Cerci



----Poli Montolivo
Cerci Diamanti EL Sha
------Balotelli

tanto i gol gli prendiamo lo stesso, almeno ci saremmo divertiti con un po di tecnica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ----Poli Montolivo
> Cerci Diamanti EL Sha
> ------Balotelli
> 
> tanto i gol gli prendiamo lo stesso, almeno ci saremmo divertiti con un po di tecnica



magari una roba del genere...Italiani e Bravi
sulla difesa non ho più parole


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In pochi lo volevano qualche mese fa, in questo momento è il capocannoniere del campionato. Calciatore che adoro da anni



Ed io ero uno dei pochi che da oltre un anno avrebbe fatto la scommessa Cerci, perchè di talento ne ha da vendere, il suo problema è sempre stato la voglia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

Praticamente sta giocando punta e dato che Meggiorini e Immobile non sono un granché è diventato il bomber del Torino.


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

E' il tipico campioncino che può fare il leader in squadre di medio-basso livello, ma destinato sempre a fallire in squadre più importanti.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' il tipico campioncino che può fare il leader in squadre di medio-basso livello, ma destinato sempre a fallire in squadre più importanti.



Può essere. Certo per età può ancora provare la big.


----------



## alexrossonero (26 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ----Poli Montolivo
> Cerci Diamanti EL Sha
> ------Balotelli
> 
> tanto i gol gli prendiamo lo stesso, almeno ci saremmo divertiti con un po di tecnica


Al posto di Diamanti ci metterei Saponara, che per me può davvero fare grandi cose. 
Comunque l'equilibrio non te lo danno i giocatori difensivi, te lo dà l'atteggiamento della squadra e l'unione tra i reparti. 
Poi, come diceva il Barone, «Il possesso di palla è fondamentale: se tieni il pallone per 90 minuti, sei sicuro che l’avversario non segnerà mai un gol». Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Djici (26 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed io ero uno dei pochi che da oltre un anno avrebbe fatto la scommessa Cerci, perchè di talento ne ha da vendere, il suo problema è sempre stato la voglia.



con cerci la squadra cambiava completamente... uno dei pochi giocatori italiani capaci di saltare l'avversario, di fare assist e segnare.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2013)

Boh non mi convince del tutto, non perché non sia bravo ma ho sempre l'impressione che voglia fare tutto da solo...


----------



## Djici (26 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh non mi convince del tutto, non perché non sia bravo ma ho sempre l'impressione che voglia fare tutto da solo...



esattamente quello che ci serve... uno che fa tutto da solo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Settembre 2013)

Al di là di tutto, è un buon giocatore. Ci starebbe bene nella melma in cui siamo finiti. Ragà, pure io vorrei Bale, ma purtroppo non c'abbiamo le possibilità... allora anche un Cerci qualunque oggi ci migliorerebbe. Anzi, dico che ci avrebbe migliorato, perché noi dobbiamo giocare col 4-3-1-2 voluto e imposto dal brescidende, quindi per Cerci comunque non ci sarebbe stato spazio.

In nazionale comunque il modulo spero sia il 4-3-3. Insigne o El a sinistra, mentre Rossi o Cerci a destra. Balo centravanti ovviamente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Settembre 2013)

Noi ci vantiamo di non averlo preso per passare al 4-3-1-2, siamo troppo bravi...


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2014)

Che sassata... E che campionato...


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

Cosa si è mangiato oggi? Febbre da Milan?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Cosa si è mangiato oggi? Febbre da Milan?



ma non va alla juve ? con un immobile così, cairo rinuncerà a cerci pur di riscattarlo. 

tanto noi non abbiamo minimamente i soldi per comprarlo, e poi penso preferisca fare le coppe (anche partendo da riserva), piuttosto che fare il titolare in un milan derelitto.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma non va alla juve ? con un immobile così, cairo rinuncerà a cerci pur di riscattarlo.
> 
> tanto noi non abbiamo minimamente i soldi per comprarlo, e poi penso preferisca fare le coppe (anche partendo da riserva), piuttosto che fare il titolare in un milan derelitto.



Si si.. Ero ironico... Più che probabile che vada alla Juve... E quasi sicuramente prima del mondiale per evitare che qualche altro club ci metta gli occhi addosso...

Noi non abbiamo i soldi per riscattare Taarabt figuriamoci per comprare Cerci...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2014)

Nelle ultime settimane è in netto calo
il suo problema è la continuità, a me piace molto ma temo che nel Milan attuale serebbe un nuovo Robinho


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2014)

Robetta, teniamoci Taarabt che è più forte.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Aprile 2014)

Ottimo giocatore per la serie A, dove può fare la differenza, ma lo vedo impresentabile per l'Europa.
Il suo problema, che è lo stesso di altri giocatori italiani di questa generazione (mi viene in mente ad esempio Diamanti), è che ha avuto fiducia ed è esploso tardi, arrivando a 26 anni senza avere un minimo di esperienza ad alti livelli. Nel suo caso ha sicuramente grandi colpe, perchè è sempre stato una testa calda e ha sempre mostrato poca voglia di migliorarsi. Sta di fatto che per quanto si possa dire che sia esploso in questi due anni di Torino, lo vedo un po' perso per certi livelli. Al massimo se andasse alla juve potrebbe fare il fenomeno contro le squadrette di turno...


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

Nell'ottica del campionato italiano è un campione.
Magari averlo al Milan.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Aprile 2014)

a me piacerebbe averlo come esterno... con taarabt ed elsha dietro a balotelli... tanta roba...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Aprile 2014)

io proverei a prenderlo in estate inserendo nell'affare Paloschi e magari un altro giovane.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> io proverei a prenderlo in estate inserendo nell'affare Paloschi e magari un altro giovane.



Il Toro vuole tenere Immobile, a Conte piace Cerci, a Ventura piace Giovinco.... i tasselli perchè si mettano d'accordo in estate Toro e Juve ci sono tutti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Toro vuole tenere Immobile, a Conte piace Cerci, a Ventura piace Giovinco.... i tasselli perchè si mettano d'accordo in estate Toro e Juve ci sono tutti.



sicuramente, la Juve è in stra-pole per riprenderselo. Certo per lui sarebbe un peccato andare a far panca a Tevez e Llorente. E non so fino a che punto sarebbe disposto ad accettarlo dopo che è esploso giocando ogni domenica.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> sicuramente, la Juve è in stra-pole per riprenderselo. Certo per lui sarebbe un peccato andare a far panca a Tevez e Llorente. E non so fino a che punto sarebbe disposto ad accettarlo dopo che è esploso giocando ogni domenica.


Ma anche no..

-------Buffon-----
Lichsteiner---Barzagli---Chiellini/Bonucci--Asamoha

------Pogba--Pirlo-----Vidal

--Cerci---llorente/Drogba----Tevez


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..
> 
> -------Buffon-----
> Lichsteiner---Barzagli---Chiellini/Bonucci--Asamoha
> ...



terzini e centrocampo improponibili. squadra assortita malissimo. e la Juve lo sa.
Se giochi a 3 in mezzo al campo in ogni caso non puoi permetterti il lusso di schierare Pirlo... così come Asamoah non è un terzino e Barzagli/Chiellini nella difesa a 4 non sono garanzie.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> terzini e centrocampo improponibili. squadra assortita malissimo. e la Juve lo sa.
> Se giochi a 3 in mezzo al campo in ogni caso non puoi permetterti il lusso di schierare Pirlo... così come Asamoah non è un terzino e Barzagli/Chiellini nella difesa a 4 non sono garanzie.



In serie A puoi, tanto le squadre stanno barricate in difesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In serie A puoi, tanto le squadre stanno barricate in difesa.



No Tifo'o, sarebbe un obbrobrio tattico. Asa laterale in una difesa a 4 sarebbe da galera.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No Tifo'o, sarebbe un obbrobrio tattico. Asa laterale in una difesa a 4 sarebbe da galera.



Boh, io sono uno di quelli che vede i modulo come semplicii numeri. Asamoha è bravo a difendere e bravo ad attaccare..


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, io sono uno di quelli che vede i modulo come semplicii numeri. Asamoha è bravo a difendere e bravo ad attaccare..



Beh non puoi mettere una mezzala a fare il terzino, coperto da 2 centrali e non 3. E tutto un altro mondo.


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2014)

Sembra che la Juve voglia puntare forte su Cuadrado che è un vero esterno, per cui non è detto che prendano Cerci.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Se prendono un esterno uno tra tevex e Llorente sarebbe di troppo. Tevez non ce lo vedo a fare l'esterno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Aprile 2014)

Era da prendere lo scorso anno, ma per qualcuno serviva Matri...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2014)

Non convocato per Atletico-Siviglia, in tribuna. Mi chiedo cosa li abbiano spesi a fare 19 milioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non convocato per Atletico-Siviglia, in tribuna. Mi chiedo cosa li abbiano spesi a fare 19 milioni.



Semplice, bisognava riciclare soldi, come in molte altre operazioni internazionali di mercato incomprensibili,
l'anno prossimo tornerà in qualche società italiana in prestito gratuito


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non convocato per Atletico-Siviglia, in tribuna. Mi chiedo cosa li abbiano spesi a fare 19 milioni.



leggevo ieri che su 6 partite, sommando tutti i minutaggi, ha giocato 1 tempo. 

se va avanti così questo qua a giugno torna in italia.


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> leggevo ieri che su 6 partite, sommando tutti i minutaggi, ha giocato 1 tempo.
> 
> se va avanti così questo qua a giugno torna in italia.



Probabile che ritorni in Italia già a Gennaio, in prestito.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Probabile che ritorni in Italia già a Gennaio, in prestito.



Il Condor Galliani imho è già in agguato


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Settembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Condor Galliani imho è già in agguato



Era tutto preventivato


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non convocato per Atletico-Siviglia, in tribuna. Mi chiedo cosa li abbiano spesi a fare 19 milioni.



Beh spesso le squadre fanno investimenti comunque a medio-lungo termine, Cerci può essere in questo momento sia a scuola da Simeone, vedremo nella seconda parte di campionato se tornerà utile o cosa. Siamo in Italia spesso troppo precipitosi, vogliamo sempre tutto e subito, ma non sempre è possibile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh spesso le squadre fanno investimenti comunque a medio-lungo termine, Cerci può essere in questo momento sia a scuola da Simeone, vedremo nella seconda parte di campionato se tornerà utile o cosa. Siamo in Italia spesso troppo precipitosi, vogliamo sempre tutto e subito, ma non sempre è possibile.



Ma insomma, gli investimenti a medio lungo termine li fai su un ventenne al massimo, soprattutto se sei una squadra già competitiva...


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma insomma, gli investimenti a medio lungo termine li fai su un ventenne al massimo, soprattutto se sei una squadra già competitiva...



Ma lo sai che Cerci è arrivato a fine agosto, meno di un mese fa, a Madrid? Che ha saltato tutta la preparazione con gli spagnoli? Che ne ha fatta una ridotta per via dei mondiali e da separato in casa a Torino senza mai giocare? Che è arrivato in un campionato nuovo? Con una lingua nuova? Con concorrenza di valore davanti? 

Davvero non capisco come quando si giudica un calciatore tutti questi fattori possano essere omessi, davvero. Lasciategli qualche mese per allenarsi decentemente, per ambientarsi ed entrare in determinate logiche. Se poi da gennaio in poi finirà ancora in tribuna e giocherà 10 minuti al mese allora ok, le prime sentenze negative ci possono stare, ma converrai che ora sono decisamente fuori luogo, no?


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Probabile che ritorni in Italia già a Gennaio, in prestito.



Come Jovetic e Lamela


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh spesso le squadre fanno investimenti comunque a medio-lungo termine, Cerci può essere in questo momento sia a scuola da Simeone, vedremo nella seconda parte di campionato se tornerà utile o cosa. Siamo in Italia spesso troppo precipitosi, vogliamo sempre tutto e subito, ma non sempre è possibile.



si però Cerci non è più un ragazzino, poi non mi sembra che un Griezmann sia stato mandato "a scuola" da Simeone...a questo punto viene da pensare che sia non dico scarso, ma comunque molto in basso nelle gerarchie


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque, al di là della capacità del giocatore... non vedo come possa diventare parte integrante di questo Atletico. E' una squadra che non si risparmia, che va su ogni pallone con fame e con coraggio, non hanno paura di fare entrate dure, di sacrificarsi. Anche il comportamento in campo, non proprio da galantuomini, serve a tenere alta la tensione e a far innervosire l'avversario.

Cerci imho non ci azzecca niente.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là della capacità del giocatore... non vedo come possa diventare parte integrante di questo Atletico. E' una squadra che non si risparmia, che va su ogni pallone con fame e con coraggio, non hanno paura di fare entrate dure, di sacrificarsi. Anche il comportamento in campo, non proprio da galantuomini, serve a tenere alta la tensione e a far innervosire l'avversario.
> 
> Cerci imho non ci azzecca niente.


Il problema è Simeone che di uomini capirà anche tanto ma di qualità e talento niente. Mi ricorda Allegri. Simeone tra Muntari e Verratti fa giocare sempre il primo, per questo Cerci ad oggi ha un minutaggio nullo. E Cerci a me non piace eh, ma rispetto a certi randellatori titolari è un top.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il problema è Simeone che di uomini capirà anche tanto ma di qualità e talento niente. Mi ricorda Allegri. Simeone tra Muntari e Verratti fa giocare sempre il primo, per questo Cerci ad oggi ha un minutaggio nullo. E Cerci a me non piace eh, ma rispetto a certi randellatori titolari è un top.



Eppure nel calcio c'è un solo giudice, si chiama campo. Direi che i risultati danno decisamente ragione a Simeone, per quanto non piaccia pure a me.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il problema è Simeone che di uomini capirà anche tanto ma di qualità e talento niente. Mi ricorda Allegri. Simeone tra Muntari e Verratti fa giocare sempre il primo, per questo Cerci ad oggi ha un minutaggio nullo. E Cerci a me non piace eh, ma rispetto a certi randellatori titolari è un top.



Per questo dico che in un'altra squadra giocherebbe. Ma in questo Atletico sarebbe un pesce fuor d'acqua secondo me.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure nel calcio c'è un solo giudice, si chiama campo. Direi che i risultati danno decisamente ragione a Simeone, per quanto non piaccia pure a me.



il campo ha detto che senza cerci hanno buoni risultati... non ha (ancora) detto che con cerci diventano meno forti.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2014)

Che Simeone chieda certe cose, è verissimo, ma imho non rinuncia certamente alla qualità in campo. L’anno scorso, lasciando perdere i terzini Juanfran (ex ala dai piedi buoni, non come Djalma Santos Abate ), e Filipe, giocava con Koke, Arda Turan, Tiago, lo stesso Gabi (e a gennaio fece acquistare Diego e Sosa), presi singolarmente non sono certamente scarponi, ma devono farsi sentire in fase di non possesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il problema è Simeone che di uomini capirà anche tanto ma di qualità e talento niente. Mi ricorda Allegri. Simeone tra Muntari e Verratti fa giocare sempre il primo, per questo Cerci ad oggi ha un minutaggio nullo. E Cerci a me non piace eh, ma rispetto a certi randellatori titolari è un top.


Esattamente chi sarebbero i randellatori dell'Atletico?


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure nel calcio c'è un solo giudice, si chiama campo. Direi che i risultati danno decisamente ragione a Simeone, per quanto non piaccia pure a me.


Ma infatti. Penso che puoi avere anche la squadra che gioca il peggior calcio al mondo, ma fino a che i risultati ti danno ragione c'è poco da discutere. Poi non capisco i paragoni con Allegri, forse nel gioco, ma per il resto lo paragonerei più con Mourinho.

Detto questo Cerci prima o poi si ritaglierà il suo spazio, vedrete.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente chi sarebbero i randellatori dell'Atletico?



A parte Koke gli altri sono dei finti giocatori di qualità, come Montolivo. Persino le mezze punte sceglie scarpari, basta che randellino. Ma sono di parte, a me Simeone non piace.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure nel calcio c'è un solo giudice, si chiama campo. Direi che i risultati danno decisamente ragione a Simeone, per quanto non piaccia pure a me.



Ma si per carità, spiegavo il non utilizzo di Cerci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A parte Koke gli altri sono dei finti giocatori di qualità, come Montolivo. Persino le mezze punte sceglie scarpari, basta che randellino. Ma sono di parte, a me Simeone non piace.


Fammi i nomi, così ne parliamo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fammi i nomi, così ne parliamo.


Che nomi? A parte Koke ripeto che non c'è nessuno che sia piu creatore che distruttore di gioco. Anche la scelta in avanti di Mandzukic non è casuale, è un lottatore, cosi come Raul Garcia spesso preferito a chiunque nonostante non abbia grosse qualità in avanti. Griezzman per me sta giocando di melma, l'han snaturato ed arriva morto in area avversaria. El shaarawy sarebbe perfetto per loro. Ma è una scelta di gioco, mica sbagliano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Che nomi? A parte Koke ripeto che non c'è nessuno che sia piu creatore che distruttore di gioco. Anche la scelta in avanti di Mandzukic non è casuale, è un lottatore, cosi come Raul Garcia spesso preferito a chiunque nonostante non abbia grosse qualità in avanti. Griezzman per me sta giocando di melma, l'han snaturato ed arriva morto in area avversaria. El shaarawy sarebbe perfetto per loro. Ma è una scelta di gioco, mica sbagliano.


Gabi, Turan e Tiago, cioè gli altri tre titolari con Koke, sono più distruttori che creatori?


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gabi, Turan e Tiago, cioè gli altri tre titolari con Koke, sono più distruttori che creatori?



Gabi e Tiago sono come Montolivo e De Rossi, o Marchisio, nel senso che azzeccano un lancio ogni 4 ma sanno piu randellare che altro. Mi spiace ma farmi passare l'Atletico come una squadra di qualità...È gente tuttofare quella li, i Pirlo,Verratti,Clasie, Kovacic, ,Fabregas, non vedrebbero il campo (è un esagerazione voluta,sono i primi nomi che mi son venuti). Non è un caso che con le big passano 90 minuti a tirar calci, per lunghi tratti subirono in casa loro anche il nostro penoso gioco...


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gabi, Turan e Tiago, cioè gli altri tre titolari con Koke, sono più distruttori che creatori?



Premesso che tecnicamente è anche un giocatore valido, ma Gabi se c'è da randellare non si tira indietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Gabi e Tiago sono come Montolivo e De Rossi, o Marchisio, nel senso che azzeccano un lancio ogni 4 ma sanno piu randellare che altro. Mi spiace ma farmi passare l'Atletico come una squadra di qualità...È gente tuttofare quella li, i Pirlo,Verratti,Clasie, Kovacic, ,Fabregas, non vedrebbero il campo (è un esagerazione voluta,sono i primi nomi che mi son venuti). Non è un caso che con le big passano 90 minuti a tirar calci, per lunghi tratti subirono in casa loro anche il nostro penoso gioco...


Essere giocatori di qualità non significa necessariamente avere il piede di Pirlo che tra l'altro in pochissimi hanno o anche quello di Verratti e di Kovacic. Quelli son talenti puri, per l'amor di dio ma si può essere giocatori di qualità anche senza *quella* qualità. Dunque, il fatto che Tiago e Gabi non rispondano a quei parametri non vuol dire che siano più randellatori, il salto logico proprio non ti è concesso. 
Ciò detto, leggere "tirar calci" mi fa sorridere perché comprendo sempre di più quanto sia difficile comprendere, stavolta per gli altri, il concetto di "catenaccio". 
Il catenaccio non lo può fare chiunque, se il Chievo fa catenaccio col Barcellona, l'imbarcata la piglia lo stesso, perché il catenaccio devi saperlo fare e Simeone lo sa fare. Il catenaccio viene fatto passare per la tattica dei poveri, per la tattica dei violenti e di quelli che non sanno giocare a pallone, non è così, non è assolutamente così. Basta guardare la storia, il catenaccio ha segnato epoche e chi l'ha saputo praticare ha sempre vinto. 
Io, al contrario, ammiro Simeone perché nessuno si difende come l'Atletico in Europa e quindi affrontarli significa sempre dover piangere sangue, altro che sgambate di salute, eppure l'Atletico non ha questi fenomeni, no? Allora ecco la controprova, il catenaccio non può essere la tattica dei poveri ma è la tattica dell'organizzazione, solo una squadra organizzata sa fare catenaccio e il calcio è uno sport di squadra. Se poi voi ritenete che per fare catenaccio basti dire ai propri giocatori "oggi tutti dietro la linea della palla" vi sbagliate di grosso ma di grosso, eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Premesso che tecnicamente è anche un giocatore valido, ma Gabi se c'è da randellare non si tira indietro.


Ma ci mancherebbe altro, però credo sia eccessivo dirlo più un randellatore che un giocatore di qualità. Stesso discorso Raul Garcia che io adoro alla follia, un altro che sa menare ma che sa giocare anche palla al piede. Quelli dell'Atletico la qualità ce l'hanno, non è cristallina, non è pura ma ce l'hanno.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Essere giocatori di qualità non significa necessariamente avere il piede di Pirlo che tra l'altro in pochissimi hanno o anche quello di Verratti e di Kovacic. Quelli son talenti puri, per l'amor di dio ma si può essere giocatori di qualità anche senza *quella* qualità. Dunque, il fatto che Tiago e Gabi non rispondano a quei parametri non vuol dire che siano più randellatori, il salto logico proprio non ti è concesso.
> Ciò detto, leggere "tirar calci" mi fa sorridere perché comprendo sempre di più quanto sia difficile comprendere, stavolta per gli altri, il concetto di "catenaccio".
> Il catenaccio non lo può fare chiunque, se il Chievo fa catenaccio col Barcellona, l'imbarcata la piglia lo stesso, perché il catenaccio devi saperlo fare e Simeone lo sa fare. Il catenaccio viene fatto passare per la tattica dei poveri, per la tattica dei violenti e di quelli che non sanno giocare a pallone, non è così, non è assolutamente così. Basta guardare la storia, il catenaccio ha segnato epoche e chi l'ha saputo praticare ha sempre vinto.
> Io, al contrario, ammiro Simeone perché nessuno si difende come l'Atletico in Europa e quindi affrontarli significa sempre dover piangere sangue, altro che sgambate di salute, eppure l'Atletico non ha questi fenomeni, no? Allora ecco la controprova, il catenaccio non può essere la tattica dei poveri ma è la tattica dell'organizzazione, solo una squadra organizzata sa fare catenaccio e il calcio è uno sport di squadra. Se poi voi ritenete che per fare catenaccio basti dire ai propri giocatori "oggi tutti dietro la linea della palla" vi sbagliate di grosso ma di grosso, eh.


Ma guarda che siamo d'accordo, fra l'altro se i risultati arrivano perché Simeone dovrebbe cambiare impostazione di gioco? Il catenaccio,però, non si fa coi Cerci, Turan, Koke, Mandzukic e Griezzman contemporaneamente in campo, e cercavo di spiegare dunque il poco utilizzo di Robben. Ripeto, l'Atletico è forte, organizzata, ,quello che vi pare, ma quando sento parlare di bel giuoco e qualità mi viene da ridere. La scelta dei giocatori da parte di Simeone è sempre (e giustamente) vincolata alla tattica delle coltellate, o catenaccio che dir si voglia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La scelta dei giocatori da parte di Simeone è sempre (e giustamente) vincolata alla *tattica delle coltellate*, o catenaccio che dir si voglia


Eh no, non sono d'accordo con questa definizione


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

E io non son d'accordo sulla parte della "controprova"  non hanno fenomeni in mezzo al campo e appunto giocano con le tibie avversarie, ,semplicemente. Simeone col 4-2 fantasia ave potrebbe imporre gioco.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2014)

Entrato dalla panchina oggi, segna aiutandosi col braccio e viene espulso  "Siamo nel calcio che conta" 
Partita persa per 3-1 dall'Atletico


----------



## DannySa (4 Ottobre 2014)

La sua fidanzata poteva pure evitare..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E io non son d'accordo sulla parte della "controprova"  non hanno fenomeni in mezzo al campo e appunto giocano con le tibie avversarie, ,semplicemente. Simeone col 4-2 fantasia ave potrebbe imporre gioco.


Nessuna controprova, che siano giocatori di qualità è indubbio.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A parte Koke gli altri sono dei finti giocatori di qualità, come Montolivo. Persino le mezze punte sceglie scarpari, basta che randellino. Ma sono di parte, a me Simeone non piace.



Però uno che vince con randellatori tecnicamente scarsi come dici te, vuol dire che è proprio bravo, no?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri in CL contro il Malmo ha segnato il suo primo gol per l'Atletico, dopo essere entrato negli ultimi 15 min circa.


----------



## Heaven (23 Ottobre 2014)

Robben


----------



## madeinitaly (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che botta ha tirato nel palo? S'è sentito pure dalla tv. Vai Ale


----------



## Renegade (23 Ottobre 2014)

Non è nulla di che e lo sta dimostrando. Esaltato dalla pochezza della Serie A. Nel 2003 giocatori come Cerci venivano usati come riserva delle riserve, tipo Dalla Bona.


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è nulla di che e lo sta dimostrando. Esaltato dalla pochezza della Serie A. Nel 2003 giocatori come Cerci venivano usati come riserva delle riserve, tipo Dalla Bona.



Questo è vero. Magari non come riserva delle riserve, però condivido il concetto di base. Una volta, i giocatori come Cerci erano degli atleti discreti e basta.


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un po' alla volta troverà spazio, chiaramente con Griezmann, Koke, Arda Turan e Raul Garcia ha molta concorrenza però con 3 competizioni Simeone avrà bisogno anche di lui


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2014)

Non ha fatto la preparazione questa estate, è stato sbalzato l'ultimo giorno di mercato in una nuova squadra, dove ci sono concetti molto restrittivi sotto la guida di Simeone. Lasciatelo lavorare, lasciatelo adattarsi e vedrete che già nella seconda parte di stagione sarà un giocatore decisamente più impiegato e importante. 

Pretendere tutto zac e tac è letteralmente assurdo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Oddio, la faccia del suo compagno la dice tutta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Novembre 2014)

Ha un qualcosa del Forlan... sarà per

1 - i capelli?
2 - la statura?
3 - la faccia?
4 - il tiro?
5 - le movenze?


----------



## Frikez (19 Novembre 2014)

Chissà a chi si riferisce quando parla di dirigenti che in estate l'hanno contattato facendogli mille promesse per poi sparire senza farsi più sentire


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chissà a chi si riferisce quando parla di dirigenti che in estate l'hanno contattato facendogli mille promesse per poi sparire senza farsi più sentire



è da un po' che lo si dice qua sopra....


*Cerci* Honda ElShaarawy

*Destro*​

Poi qualche nano maledetto ha chiuso i rubinetti per l'ennesima volta, probabilmente ha mentito a Galliani fin dall'inizio, di modo da liberarsi di Balotelli che gli portava via le ragazze.


Comunque sia Cerci è forte, altro che storie, avercene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Novembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ha un qualcosa del Forlan... sarà per
> 
> 1 - i capelli?
> 2 - la statura?
> ...



è vero, un forlan mancino ma molto più giocatore di fascia cerci, forlan era forte anche centralmente ed era naturalmente molto più goleador


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chissà a chi si riferisce quando parla di dirigenti che in estate l'hanno contattato facendogli mille promesse per poi sparire senza farsi più sentire



so da notizie quasi certe che ad inizio agosto lo si dava praticamente per sicuro il suo arrivo, non ho mai capito con quali soldi ma cosi era, ci eravamo liberati di kaka robinho e balotelli era in partenza..


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2014)

Con lui e Taarabt avrei accettato pure di giocare con Pazzini/Matri per tutta la stagione.


----------

